# The Bell Tree People Choice Awards 2011



## Jake (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to this years TBT Peoples Choice Awards;
The rules are simple, you vote for people in each of the categories.
Voting will finish on the new years eve, votes will be counted, and results posted on the new years day.
Good luck;

Funniest Member

Most Creative Member

Best Username

Most Mature

Most Active

Biggest Animal Crosser

Nicest Member

Most Missed Member

Member of the year

I'm just adding a few things, if you think of another catagory, post it and I might add it. A second thing *please vote via sending me a PM* this way the results will be more of a suprise. 
Happy voting


----------



## MasterC (Dec 24, 2011)

Question: Can users vote for themselves?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 24, 2011)

This is an awesome idea.. judging you all now hehehehe


----------



## Keenan (Dec 24, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Question: Can users vote for themselves?



I think if you really think you deserve to win a category you should be able to vote for yourself.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2011)

KeenanACCF said:


> I think if you really think you deserve to win a category you should be able to vote for yourself.



If that's the case...

Funniest Member: Thunderstruck

Most Creative Member: Thunderstruck

Best Username: Thunderstruck

Most Mature: Thunderstruck

Most Active: Thunderstruck

Biggest Animal Crosser: Thunderstruck

Member of the year: Thunderstruck

But really, I don't think self-votes should count.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 24, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> If that's the case...
> 
> Funniest Member: Thunderstruck
> 
> ...


Looks like a sturdy list to me.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 24, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> If that's the case...
> 
> Funniest Member: Thunderstruck
> 
> ...



You have my vote for the funniest member. 

If someone votes for themselves in every category, then it shouldn't count, but maybe one or two. Idk...


----------



## Zex (Dec 24, 2011)

No best zex attitude this year? Must have forgotten it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 24, 2011)

Zex said:


> No best zex attitude this year? Must have forgotten it.


Maybe if you were around more, Zexion. >.>


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2011)

KeenanACCF said:


> You have my vote for the funniest member.
> 
> If someone votes for themselves in every category, then it shouldn't count, but maybe one or two. Idk...



Whatever Bidoof decides, since he is running the show.

Might I make a few suggestions for categories? How about "Nicest Member" and "Most Missed Member"?


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Whatever Bidoof decides, since he is running the show.
> 
> Might I make a few suggestions for categories? How about "Nicest Member" and "Most Missed Member"?


you're a genius. i'll add them. some people have voted, they can vote for these 2 catmgories.

and yes, if you really think you deserve it, you can vote for yourself


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 24, 2011)

*waits for all of the people that never knew ƒish to post him as the most missed member*


----------



## SockHead (Dec 24, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> *waits for all of the people that never knew ƒish to post him as the most missed member*



Um no, Aeri is my most missed member.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Um no, Aeri is my most missed member.


Um no, Nigel is my most missed member.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 24, 2011)

How can people vote for the most active member? It's a statistic, not an opinion.

It's me by the way


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 24, 2011)

Jeremy is my most missed member. 

And it's still an opinion. You can base it off of their post count or their activity around the forum (i.e. contests).


----------



## Keenan (Dec 24, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Jeremy is my most missed member.
> 
> And it's still an opinion. You can base it off of their post count or their activity around the forum (i.e. contests).



I was basing that off how much time they spend on tbt. I have only been on tbt for a month but I have been online several times everyday and posting most of those days. 70 something posts wouldn't look good compared to some other members, but for a month, it's not bad.

Vote for whoever you think deserves it.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

I know. I dislike the most active member, too. you dont know what members are online when youre offline.
I'm just voting from who posts often. it doesnt mean how long youre on TBT for, its how often they post.. thats what I think anyway


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 25, 2011)

Great another thing I can't win, unless we add most artistic member or something like that, and I spam with new art.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

creative = artistic


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh how fun^^ I would participate if I had been around longer. I wouldn't be able to fill in all the categories (or is that okay?) Still, I can't wait to see the results lol


----------



## easpa (Dec 25, 2011)

Okay, I've submitted my votes. I'm looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

Kaiaa said:


> Oh how fun^^ I would participate if I had been around longer. I wouldn't be able to fill in all the categories (or is that okay?) Still, I can't wait to see the results lol



yeah doesn't matter if you can't fill out all categories.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2011)

I think you should post who got votes, even if they didn't win. It was always nice to see whether anyone voted for you in anything, even if you didn't win.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 26, 2011)

Marcus said:


> I think you should post who got votes, even if they didn't win. It was always nice to see whether anyone voted for you in anything, even if you didn't win.



Agreed.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2011)

KeenanACCF said:


> Agreed.



Yeah I'm not talking about myself, I've barely been active this year. I just mean generally it's cool to see who got what, who was close to what etc etc.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would vote, but I hardly know anyone because I'm new (sort of).


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

still, feel free to vote. 
5 days left!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2011)

Voted but I have to say, It's harder to vote now as members are coming back and leaving and I think that before we could easily vote for someone without giving much thought, The result are going to be a real surprise overall though.


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

There's only been 7 or so votes, most of them are similar, the odd few have some different votes.
But yeah, I was rather surprised with several votes.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 27, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> There's only been 7 or so votes, most of them are similar, the odd few have some different votes.
> But yeah, I was rather surprised with several votes.



I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

4 days of voting left.

Everyone get voting


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Although I'm not voting, I would like to see what everyone got. If it's possible, could you say how many votes people got, even if they didn't win?


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

maybe. idk, I was gonna do introductions to them saying who got voted and stuff. I might put something like that after it


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2011)

2 days voting left. There's still time to vote
voting has finished. counting votes when I get the time, results will be posted in a NEW thread.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2012)

last chance to get your votes in. only a few hours left.


----------

